# Sold my P345 today!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I sold it to a friend that had a few revolvers and is an avid shooter. That pistol got me back in to shooting and reloading but it was time for it to move on. After shooting it for awhile I came to the conclusion it wasn't the right pistol for me and I moved on to a 1911 Commander which I absolutely love. So far we a both happy so I guess all is well that ends well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, at least it didn't take you buying a few to find out what you liked best. I've seen a few make that move. Then have to try and move them to get the money for what they really wanted. It's always harder to sell when you got to sell.tumbleweed


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I regret letting go of my 345. That gun was reliable and accurate. It had good ergonomics. I don't remember what I did with the gun other than trade if off. I'm sure what ever came this way was good.

Handguns: I don;t play with them in the shower. Here, it's for range time.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Mowgli Terry said:


> I regret letting go of my 345. That gun was reliable and accurate. It had good ergonomics. I don't remember what I did with the gun other than trade if off. I'm sure what ever came this way was good.
> Handguns: I don;t play with them in the shower. Here, it's for range time.


I hope to never get rid of my Ruger P345. I found one last year in good condition and it became one of my favorite Ruger's. Mine is easy to rack, accurate and just fun to shoot. Love the caliber and it just shoots great groups. I wish I would have gotten one years ago. The "P" series are not for everyone but I love them. Mine goes to range quite often and still shoots like a dream for me. 
"P" series rule.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

rickclark28 said:


> I hope to never get rid of my Ruger P345. I found one last year in good condition and it became one of my favorite Ruger's. Mine is easy to rack, accurate and just fun to shoot. Love the caliber and it just shoots great groups. I wish I would have gotten one years ago. The "P" series are not for everyone but I love them. Mine goes to range quite often and still shoots like a dream for me.
> "P" series rule.


I had one, a number of years ago, and still regret trading it off....that was back in my "junior gun trading" days. What an idiot.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I would have held on to it, but….sometimes things happen. I did give an old girlfriend a Ruger P97 .45, and I liked that gun. But, it was time for me to give her a good present, so I did.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Any "P" series gift is a solid present. They are very solid and perform well. They may not be for everyone but they are great firearms. Just my opinion-> Nothing beats getting a "P" series from Ruger for a gift. Even with the good offerings these days I still love these Ruger's and not many are built that solid anymore.
*I really regret trading some years ago. Lessons learned. I will NEVER get rid of my P345.


----------

